# Need more posts



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

According to your legend you have 24 posts!


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

yep you have em


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Bradfew1 said:


> Hello. I have been a member since 2015. I have bought and sold three boats on this forum. Looking to sell another, but I don’t have 20 posts. I enjoy reading posts and keeping up with the used skiff market, but I don’t contribute much. Guess I’ll try to change that.


I’ve been a member for a little while too, but just realized I’ve got the same problem.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

Sorry to do this folks... Gotta get my post numbers up


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m in the same boat. I’ve enjoyed this forum. Perhaps I should have contributed more through the years though. Thank you all for contributing.


----------

